# Keyboard works for Gnome login, but then quits



## dcole (Jul 24, 2012)

Hello,

I am trying to get gnome working in a FreeBSD VM running from OSX I am trying to stand up.

I have gotten sporadic access to the keyboard throughout the process. I am following the information on this page:

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x-config.html

So I have edited my /etc/rc.conf file to be


```
hostname="dec-bsd"
sshd_enable="YES"
ifconfig_em0="DHCP"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="NO"
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
gnome_enable="YES"

# -- sysinstall generated deltas -- # Tue Jul 24 13:55:37 2012
#moused_enable="YES"
```

in /etc/X11/xorg.conf there is the following:


```
Section "ServerLayout"
        Identifier     "X.org Configured"
        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
#       InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
#       InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
        ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
        Load  "dbe"
        Load  "dri"
        Load  "dri2"
        Load  "extmod"
        Load  "glx"
        Load  "record"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Keyboard0"
        Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Mouse0"
        Driver      "mouse"
        Option      "Protocol" "auto"
        Option      "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
        Identifier   "Monitor0"
        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
        ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection
        
Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "ShadowFB"                  # [<bool>]
        #Option     "DefaultRefresh"            # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ModeSetClearScreen"        # [<bool>]
        Identifier  "Card0"
        Driver      "vesa"
        VendorName  "VMware"
        BoardName   "SVGA II Adapter"
        BusID       "PCI:0:15:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
        Identifier "Screen0"
        Device     "Card0"
        Monitor    "Monitor0"
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     1
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     4
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     8
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     15
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     16
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     24
        EndSubSection
EndSection
```

Do these files look correct? What else can I post to help someone debug the problem? As it sits right now with these two config files, I cannot even type in my username or password when I get to the gnome login prompt.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 24, 2012)

The problem is not really described, but is /proc mounted?  See http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/docs/faq2.html#procfs.


----------



## dcole (Jul 24, 2012)

Yes, I forgot to mentioned I added that line to fstab, and when I type `% mount`
I see


```
procfs on /proc (procfs, local)
```


----------



## dcole (Jul 24, 2012)

I can't edit my post, but the command was just "mount" obviously.

Also, I did try to execute the following command as a user:

`$ echo "/usr/local/bin/gnome-session" > ~/.xinitrc`

and I am able to enter my password on the gnome login window for that user. For just a second I was able to edit some text in a gedit window, however it stopped working very quickly.


----------

